# Texas Tortoises (G. berlandieri)



## HermanniChris (Mar 8, 2013)

Texas or Berlandier's tortoises (Gopherus berlandieri) have always been a favorite of mine since I was a kid and I thought I'd never be able to keep any due to the laws concerning them here in the USA. Well with a little cooperation from Fish and Wildlife, it became a reality for me this month. These two are exceptional animals and are doing excellent so far here. They've been chowing down on dandelion, turnip greens and cactus pads and are an absolute joy to watch. The larger is a male and the smaller I am uncertain of right now as far as sex goes. Enjoy.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Mar 8, 2013)

So pretty I love their shell colors Congrats!!!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Mar 8, 2013)

Love their colors!! I like how it's black with some red. I think their both males.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 8, 2013)

They're gorgeous. Almost looks like a redfoot's shell with a Russian's face. Very pretty!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice. They are very fun. Mine crack me up. Biggest pigs of a tort ive ever had. Glad they let you have them.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Mar 8, 2013)

mctlong said:


> They're gorgeous. Almost looks like a redfoot's shell with a Russian's face. Very pretty!



Yes it does!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice. Lucky dog. Great species.


----------



## ascott (Mar 8, 2013)

They are both very handsome dudes....


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 8, 2013)

Love em!


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm happy for you. How fun to be able to keep a favorite species finally! Congratulations!


----------



## Redhead (Mar 9, 2013)

Lucky you! They're also a favorite of mine.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 11, 2013)

Very handsome guys!


----------



## jwang1983 (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome! It looks like they have the Russian body with coloration from Redfoot?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2013)

The smaller one looks male too (because of the gular).


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, so cool. Great colors and patterns. Enjoy!


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 3, 2013)

Very beautiful, heres pics of my friends male and female. The male is the dark one, and the female is the red/copper color.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my. All these Texas babies are all so beautiful!


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 3, 2013)

The female has been laying eggs, but none are coming up fertile  Trial and error with these guys


----------

